# Solved: System running way too slow



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

my compaq presario computer has been running very slow for a while now and takes way too long to load up I have removed lots of stuff from my documents and on add/remove programmes but it still runs slow, what should I do?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Many things can make a system run "Slow"
Top many processes running.
Too little system memory.
HD near full OR badly in need of defrag.
Spyware / malware

Just to name a few. I would start by bringing up task mgr and see how many processes are running AND if one or more is using a lot of cpu time. Note system idle process should be up at 95% or so. This shows the system at rest.


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok i've done a defrag, but it's ever since I installed Norton 360 that it has been runnin this slow:S


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

Norton tends to have a large footprint...

How much ram does your system have?


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

ok first go to run type msconfig and tell me whats under startup (because these are the programs that run in the background when you turn on your computer ,, also norton tends to use alot of memory so it might be better to use avast or avg 7.5, i personally use avast and SUPER anti-spyware which u can get for free from superadblocker.com)


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

-First half-


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

-Second half-


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Any ideas as to what to do now?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

help?


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

d&#305;sable vvx3000 . alcxmntr . bt broadband help . all the kodak and hp &#305;mage stuff . ulead photo express . msn messenger . googletoolbar not&#305;f&#305;er . broadband desktop th&#305;ngy . &#305;tuneshelp . qttask . kbd . bthelp not&#305;f&#305;er .


----------



## markdsl (Jun 25, 2007)

Totally agree with erkansus, but to disable that lot you will have to keep running in Selective startup mode, or gradually work through the registry (the keys are all shown in the right hand column you've grabbed below) removing the keys from the 'Run' section.

I would suggest you completely dump Norton360 - I've removed it from both my parents machines and my own as it hogs memory, resources, everything. (Also as suggested below).

When you say way too long to load up, that is often Norton (as it is big and hog like) , or it can be trying to connect to a Network that is not there any more (I had this with mapped network drives that got confused at one stage). You should be able to get your system to a usable desktop in under 1 minute from power on if it is setup correctly. 

Also after it has started, do a screen dump of processes in Task Manager like you did for Startup (as erkansus says) and pop that here - 

Good luck


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

-Please download HijackThis from here - http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index...7021b53b48e1a192976d31a0&action=tpmod;dl=get5

-Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop. 
-Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop. 
-By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
-Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue. 
-Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again. 
-Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there. At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This. 
-Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log. 
-Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad. 
-Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log. 
-Paste the log in your next reply. 
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:03:50, on 26/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUPDATE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://bt.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by116w.bay116.mail.live.com/mail/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155641085984
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab53083.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom Wireless LAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe

Ok I've done all of the above of what erkansus and markdsl told me to and here's my log


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

You suggested getting rid of norton
So what free internet security would you advise me to have?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

http://www.free-av.com/

Antivir personal edition

Free of charge works great


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

*BEFORE BEGINNING, Please read completely through the instructions below and download the files from the links provided.*

You may want to save or print out these instructions for easier reference.

First, download AVG Anti-Spyware.

Next, download Lavasoft's Ad-Aware and the VX2 Cleaner. Install Ad-Aware using the default options, then install *VX2cleaner_inst.exe*, taking all the defaults there as well.

Run Ad-Aware, update to the latest definitions, then click on *Add-ons* in the lefthand column. Select *VX2 Cleaner V2.0* and click *Run Tool*. Click *OK*, then, if something is found, click *Clean* as in the directions given. Click *Close*, and exit Ad-Aware.

Reboot your PC and run Ad-Aware again. This time, click on the *Start* button in Ad-Aware, select Perform smart system scan and click *Next*. Once the scan finishes, click *Next* again. Select all objects found (right click anywhere in the list of found objects and click Select All Objects). Click *Next* one more time, then *OK* to confirm the removal.

You will be prompted to set Ad-Aware to run on reboot, click *OK*. Exit Ad-Aware and restart your PC once again.

When Ad-Aware starts up, click on *Start*, then *Next*.Follow the steps above if anything is found, or click *Finish*, then exit Ad-Aware.

*For a final cleanup, please install and run AVG Anti-Spyware*.


Install AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the installer. 
Follow the prompts. Make sure that *Launch AVG Anti-Spyware* is checked. 
On the main screen under *Your Computer's security*. 
Click on *Change state* next to *Resident shield*. It should now change to inactive. 
Click on *Change state* next to *Automatic updates*. It should now change to inactive. 
Next to *Last Update*, click on *Update now*. (You will need an active internet connection to perform this) 
Wait until you see the Update succesfull message. 

Right-click the AVG Anti-Spyware Tray Icon and uncheck *Start with Windows*. 
Right-click the AVG Anti-Spyware Tray Icon and select *Exit*. Confirm by clicking *Yes*. 
If you are having problems with the updater, you can use this link to manually update ewido. 
AVG Anti-Spyware manual updates. 
Download the* Full database* to your Desktop or to your usual Download Folder and install it by double clicking the file. 
Make sure that AVG Anti-Spyware is closed before installing the update.

Reboot your computer in *Safe Mode*. 

If the computer is running, shut down Windows, and then turn off the power. 
Wait 30 seconds, and then turn the computer on. 
Start tapping the *F8* key. The Windows Advanced Options Menu appears. If you begin tapping the F8 key too soon, 
some computers display a "keyboard error" message. To resolve this, restart the computer and try again. 
Ensure that the *Safe Mode* option is selected. 
Press *Enter*. The computer then begins to start in Safe mode. 
Login on your usual account. 
*Once in Safe Mode:*

Close ALL open Windows / Programs / Folders. Please start *AVG Anti-Spyware* and run a full scan. 

Click on *Scanner* on the toolbar. 
Click on the *Settings* tab. 
Under *How to act?* 
Click on* Recommended Action* and choose *Quarantine* from the popup menu. 

Under *How to scan?* 
All checkboxes should be ticked. 

Under *Possibly unwanted software: * 
All checkboxes should be ticked. 

Under *Reports:* 
Select *Automatically generate report after every scan* and uncheck *Only if threats were found*. 

Under *What to scan?* 
Select *Scan every file*. 


Click on the *Scan* tab. 
Click on *Complete System Scan* to start the scan process. 
Let the program scan the machine. 
When the scan has finished, follow the instructions below. 
*IMPORTANT : Don't click on the "Save Scan Report" button before you did hit the "Apply all Actions" button.* 
Make sure that *Set all elements to:* shows *Quarantine* *(1)*, if not click on the link and choose *Quarantine* from the popup menu. *(2)* 
At the bottom of the window click on the *Apply all Actions* button. *(3)* 









When done, click the *Save Scan Report* button. *(4)* 
Click the *Save Report as* button. 
Save the report to your Desktop. 

Right-click the AVG Anti-Spyware Tray Icon and select *Exit*. Confirm by clicking *Yes*. 
 *Reboot back into Normal Mode*

After this how is the computer....this will ensure that the problem is not malware related


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

when I try to update to the latest defnitions nothing happens and there are no add-ons in the left hand column


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

you need to click on update at the top and then in that screen click download updates just below the update button at the top


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

andyspeake said:


> you need to click on update at the top and then in that screen click download updates just below the update button at the top


Ok I have done this but it won't allow me to do this:

Select VX2 Cleaner V2.0 and click Run Tool. Click OK, then, if something is found, click Clean as in the directions given. Click Close, and exit Ad-Aware.


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

do I just carry on without doing that?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

ignore the v2x cleaner bit, how are you getting on?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

>Next to Last Update, click on Update now. (You will need an active internet connection to perform this)
Wait until you see the Update succesfull message.<

On this bit it says 'no update was available'
Do I move onto the next bit?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

Are you trying to update in safe mode as you cannot connect to the internet whilst on safe mode


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

no and my internet is connected


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

do you already have AVG anti-virus installed previously?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

I did have to reinstall it as it wouldn't work


----------



## markdsl (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there - I noticed from your Hijack list that your system is still full of Symantec (ie Norton) processes. You have to completely remove (add remove programs) everything to do with Symantec including Live update etc etc in order to get any speed improvement as it is a terrible hog. If you end up with AVG and Norton/Symantec running your system will get even slower - it will be clean and malware free but slow. If you look at your lists I can see 23 references to Norton or Symantec software. Try getting rid of it completely and see if it runs better. 

Scarily, there is a Norton Removal Tool you can download from the symantec website as sometimes it does not remove with Add/Remove Programs... but hopefully you don't need this. 

('ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe','width=600,height=700,left=200,top=200,scrollbars=1,resizable=1');

Let us know if this helps
Mark


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Cheers
Ok I've done all that andy but it wouldn't let me save the report at the very end :s.
Also since I disabled the following: vvx3000 . alcxmntr . bt broadband help . all the kodak and hp &#305;mage stuff . ulead photo express . msn messenger . googletoolbar not&#305;f&#305;er . broadband desktop th&#305;ngy . &#305;tuneshelp . qttask . kbd . bthelp not&#305;f&#305;er .


As I was told to, everytime I start my pc it comes up on the screen asking me how I would like to start my machine e.g. normally in XP home edition or in recovery
How do I stop this?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

are you tapping f8 or something?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

No, it just does it
:/


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

ok i've just got rid of norton and downloaded avira antivir and tried to update and it said that it couldn't because my internet isn't connected but it is

27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Installation Directory: C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\ Backup Dir: Temp dir: 
27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Backup Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\BACKUP\
27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Temp Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\Update\AVUPDATE_46823eca\
27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Start the Update GUI... Displaymode: 0

27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Installation Directory: C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\ Backup Dir: Temp dir: 
27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Backup Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\BACKUP\
27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Temp Directory: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\Update\AVUPDATE_46823eca\
27.06.2007,11:41:14 - Start the Update GUI... Displaymode: 0

27.06.2007,11:41:16 - Keyfile: OK [FULL Mode]

27.06.2007,11:41:16 - Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic

27.06.2007,11:41:19 - Connection failed while downloading the file http://dl3.avgate.net/upd/idx/master.idx.
27.06.2007,11:41:19 - Switching to next update server
27.06.2007,11:41:20 - Connection failed while downloading the file http://dl2.avgate.net/upd/idx/master.idx.
27.06.2007,11:41:20 - Switching to next update server
27.06.2007,11:41:20 - Connection failed while downloading the file http://dl6.avgate.net/upd/idx/master.idx.
27.06.2007,11:41:20 - Switching to next update server
27.06.2007,11:41:21 - Connection failed while downloading the file http://dl1.avgate.net/upd/idx/master.idx.
27.06.2007,11:41:21 - Switching to next update server
27.06.2007,11:41:27 - Registry entry created successfully: Software\H+BEDV\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic V 7 |UpdateInProgress

27.06.2007,11:41:27 - Critical error: Connection failed while downloading the file http://dl5.avgate.net/upd/idx/master.idx.

there's the report


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

do you have a firewall or something blocking this?


----------



## pkangorj (Jun 18, 2007)

Also try AVG 7.5 free edition....it doesn't slow down your system. Be careful what startup programs you disable. 'Hijack This' can help you a great deal.


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't have a firewall blocking it so I don't know whats happened
Where can I download AVG 7.5 from?


----------



## pkangorj (Jun 18, 2007)

copy this link to your browser address bar: http://files2.grisoft.cz/filedir/inst/avg75avwt_476a1043.exe


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok I have downloaded that but I only have like 30 days left


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Still everytime I start my pc it comes up on the screen asking me how I would like to start my machine e.g. normally in XP home edition or in recovery since I made all the changes in msconfig how do I stop it?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

what did you get told to uncheck in msconfig?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

erkansus said:


> dısable vvx3000 . alcxmntr . bt broadband help . all the kodak and hp ımage stuff . ulead photo express . msn messenger . googletoolbar notıfıer . broadband desktop thıngy . ıtuneshelp . qttask . kbd . bthelp notıfıer .


Them


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

what should I do?


----------



## pkangorj (Jun 18, 2007)

Sometimes it's good to give the specifications of your computer in terms of hardware.


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

Should I enable the ones which I disabled?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

yes try it and then see if it works


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

nope this doesn't stop it
what do i do now


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

is there any error messages or anything?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

no just it asking me how I want to start my machine


----------



## markdsl (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it running any faster yet ?? - thats where we started I think?

And, separately, saw you had audio problems - are those better at the moment?

The startup behaviour is probably because you have Selective Startup enabled. If you work through (a nuisance) the ms config, gradually re-enabling the startup processes, decide which ones you want to keep and which to remove (based on how fast you like your PC). Then you have to either

a) edit the ones you don't want out of the registry or b) out of the startup folder

You should (nothing ever certain here) find if you set Normal startup in MSCONFIG, that the beginning behaviour goes back to normal.

See what happens and let us know

Best
Mark


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

My audio problems aren't really much better on my laptop as I downloaded the wrong driver http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=3255508&os=228&lang=en
But I need one because if I don't have this the music played strangely skips and misses when a page is loading or if I am scrolling down one. I have no idea as to why the quick launch buttons that were installed on my laptop disappeared I need them back! 

As for my PC and setting it to a normal startup, hasn't worked


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

So what do I do next?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

what is the exact message that comes up?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

I couldn't tell you the exact message that comes up as it appears for about 3 seconds then just normally starts up


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

how do i stop it?


----------



## markdsl (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi

This is a site with a list of all common startups. Appalingly organised - I download into Excel and search in the spreadsheet as the online search is not goodhttp://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.php#THE_PROGRAMS

If you want your audio back you probably need to tick alcxmntr - which is audio related. So Start, Run Msconfig, set selective startup, and tick that one in again under startup items. If that does not give you back the quick tools, try the kbd one.

Then:

Can you do a screen dump of the selective startup screens as you did about a week ago??

I think your PC still thinks it is in selective startup.

Are there any of ' vvx3000 . alcxmntr . bt broadband help . all the kodak and hp ımage stuff . ulead photo express . msn messenger . googletoolbar notıfıer . broadband desktop thıngy . ıtuneshelp . qttask . kbd . bthelp notıfıer

That you still want - vvx3000 is for microsoft webcam. HP and kodak stuff I would leave out unless you have wild need for your laptop to respond every time you plug in a camera. similarly you can start photo express, msn messenger by yourself and you can update your own google bar, broadband desktop help, itunes, quicktime and bt stuff when you wish.

Big question - is the machine actually running any quicker yet??

Mark


----------



## spiker_22 (Jan 27, 2003)

are you sure the machine wasn't shut down improperly? Try selecting boot in safe mode. once SM is loaded and settled. run chkdsk. When chkdsk is done restart the machine. If you see options again select normal. That should do it


----------



## QRComputing (Jul 15, 2007)

The message asking you to choose which type of startup you want is standard on many PCs made by HP, Packard-Bell and others who use a (sometimes hidden) recovery partition on the hard drive. Although you can remove it - DON'T - you may need it for recovery. The message also contains a countdown in seconds until it defaults to booting to XP. You can change this to a very low value (e.g. 3 seconds) using the 'boot.ini' tab of msconfig.


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

use avg 7.5 (idk if theres a new one) or use superantispyware which i use on all my computers it is the best in my oppinion did u get rid of the startup programs i said?


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

I restored my pc


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

but somehow it saved all my music and pictures :s


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

erkansus said:


> use avg 7.5 (idk if theres a new one) or use superantispyware which i use on all my computers it is the best in my oppinion did u get rid of the startup programs i said?


where do i get superantispyware from?


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

from superantispyware.com its the best


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

And I download the one for personal use?


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

umm if u want really good protection try the 30-day free trial it makes a huge difference but home is good too


----------



## star_girl_k (Apr 8, 2007)

what do I do after the 30 free day trial?


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

if u like it u can buy it if u don´t got cash uninstall and use home version but professional in my oppinion is much better


----------

